# Lo squallore



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

*Gb, statua blasfema: è polemica*

*L'opera mostra Gesù con un'erezione*

Dopo la rana crocifissa del tedesco Martin Kippenberger, esposta a Bolzano, un'altra opera d'arte ispirata alla cultura cattolica torna a far discutere. Si tratta di una scultura di Cristo con un'erezione, in mostra al Centro Baltico di Gateshead, in Gran Bretagna. Realizzata dall'artista cino-canadese Terence Koh e intitolata "Gone, yet still", l'opera ha subito sollevato polemiche e indignazione. Una visitatrice del museo ha sporto denuncia.
L'arte, si sa, fa discutere. Ma questa volta la rottura degli schemi sembra aver lasciato il segno, proprio come aveva fatto la rana verde inchiodata a una croce esposta alla fondazione Museion. La statua blasfema di Terence Koh ha sollevato un polverone mediatico che ha travolto sia l'autore che gli organizzatori della mostra. Contro l'opera, che mostra Gesù con una poderosa erezione, si sono scagliati esperti e profani. 
 Il titolo della statua si ripete in un piccolo bigliettino appoggiato sulle scale che portano alla sua istallazione in cui si legge: "Andato, eppure...giaccio nel letto a guardare le stelle". Si tratta di un "jisei", il classico poema di addio giapponese scritto da un samurai o un monaco zen poco prima della morte. 
 Una visitatrice indignata, Emily Mapfuwa, ha dato mandato ai propri legali di citare in giudizio i responsabili del museo per oltraggio al pubblico pudore. Dal suo canto il prossimo direttore della galleria, Godfrey Worsdale, non ha voluto commentare l'azione legale, lasciando parlare soltanto la discussa opera arte, i critici favorevoli e quelli contrari. Già in passato Koh si è trovato al centro di polemiche per le sue opere. Due anni fa furono ritirate da una mostra alla Royal Academy due statue che rappresentavano la Madonna con un fallo, e dei tamburi sporcati con lo sperma dell'artista.

un po' come  il concetto di chi non crede ma bestemmia.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

molti artisti ormai possono solo provocare per ricordare al mondo che esistono.
e cmq se il concetto è  che era pure lui un uomo avrà avuto anche lui le sue erezioni.
di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> molti artisti ormai possono solo provocare per ricordare al mondo che esistono.
> e cmq se il concetto è  che era pure lui un uomo avrà avuto anche lui le sue erezioni.
> di pessimo gusto.


che poi...artisti..opere..mah


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2008)

questo deve andare solo a cg.e insieme a lui molti altri contemporanei...uno a caso che mi viene in mente è quello che ha scolpito_ caino e abele,_ in una piazza mi pare di bolzano.


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Settembre 2008)

per quanto rigarda la rana crocifissa ho tentato invano di trovare materiale che mi spiegasse cosa volesse rappresentare per l'autore.. 

purtroppo temo di avere con l'arte moderna lo stesso rapporto che ha dichiarato Bondi: non capisco perchè sia considerata tale..


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Settembre 2008)

*miciolidia*

benritrovata! 
era un pezzo che non passavi di qua!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2008)

Ma no, è stata una libera interpretazione delle statuine Etrusche che invece sono stimate ed esposte in tutto il mondo, perfino riprodotte con tutte le sfumature ...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> per quanto rigarda la rana crocifissa ho tentato invano di trovare materiale che mi spiegasse cosa volesse rappresentare per l'autore..
> 
> purtroppo temo di avere con l'arte moderna lo stesso rapporto che ha dichiarato Bondi: non capisco perchè sia considerata tale..


credo semplicemente che questo pirla fosse uno come me che come vede un insetto o un animaletto merdoso cerca d'impalarlo.
avendo testè vicino una croce ..l'ha crocefisso


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo semplicemente che questo pirla fosse uno come me che come vede un insetto o un animaletto merdoso cerca d'impalarlo.
> avendo testè vicino una croce ..l'ha crocefisso


se avesse avuto un bidet gli avrebbe cercato lo sventrapapere?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> benritrovata!
> era un pezzo che non passavi di qua!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Settembre 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Ma no, è stata una libera interpretazione delle statuine Etrusche che invece sono stimate ed esposte in tutto il mondo, perfino riprodotte con tutte le sfumature ...



No e' pura provocazione... un artista senza talento ha bisogno di quello provocare per far parlare di se.

Le statuine etrusche rappresentano la virilita', immagini iconografiche a simboleggiare  la forza di un popolo... l'iconografia cristiana dell'immagine di Gesu' non ha un cazzo a che vedere con la forza e la virilita'... inoltre dimostrare la propria virilita' con un'erezione nel 2008 e' da minchioni-califfani-microcefali...

Per me l'artista ha fallito anche nel voler rappresentare Gesu' come un uomo... io l'avrei linciato


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' pura provocazione... un artista senza talento ha bisogno di quello provocare per far parlare di se.
> 
> Le statuine etrusche rappresentano la virilita', immagini iconografiche a simboleggiare la forza di un popolo... l'iconografia cristiana dell'immagine di Gesu' non ha un cazzo a che vedere con la forza e la virilita'... inoltre dimostrare la propria virilita' con un'erezione nel 2008 e' da minchioni-califfani-microcefali...
> 
> Per me l'artista ha fallito anche nel voler rappresentare Gesu' come un uomo... io l'avrei linciato


Quoto ogni latrato della iena!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto ogni latrato della iena!



Mi ami vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto ogni latrato della iena!


brutto zozzone!!ma possibile che a me non quoti mai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





d'ora in avanti i tuoi pantaloni li rimetti sulla sedia di casa tua!


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

*no dai...*



Asudem ha detto:


> brutto zozzone!!ma possibile che a me non quoti mai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni parola di asu!


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ami vero?


... claro que si!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto ogni parola di asu!


baciapile


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2008)

per carità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' pura provocazione... un artista senza talento ha bisogno di quello provocare per far parlare di se.
> 
> Le statuine etrusche rappresentano la virilita', immagini iconografiche a simboleggiare la forza di un popolo... l'iconografia cristiana dell'immagine di Gesu' non ha un cazzo a che vedere con la forza e la virilita'... inoltre dimostrare la propria virilita' con un'erezione nel 2008 e' da minchioni-califfani-microcefali...
> 
> Per me l'artista ha fallito anche nel voler rappresentare Gesu' come un uomo... io l'avrei linciato


Guarda che l'avevo capito


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

a parte che mi sembra un pò bassa come erezione..... ma nn solo l'arte rischia la blasfemia.... guardate cosa c'era in un aula di catechismo...


----------



## brugola (5 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> a parte che mi sembra un pò bassa come erezione..... ma nn solo l'arte rischia la blasfemia.... guardate cosa c'era in un aula di catechismo...


anatema!!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (5 Settembre 2008)

arte .....


che schifo 


un opera degna di tale nome si deve obbligatoriamente commentare da se ... 

troppi artisti ciarlieri, troppi inetti con ottimi agganci


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

e troppi pirla che li pubblicizzano


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> a parte che mi sembra un pò bassa come erezione..... ma nn solo l'arte rischia la blasfemia.... guardate cosa c'era in un aula di catechismo...








   Bellissima!!!


----------

